# Paph. Diana Princess of Wales (dianthum x sanderianum)



## Drorchid (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a new primary hybrid between Paph. dianthum and Paph. sanderianum. We made the cross back in July of 2001! so it has taken over 11 years from making the cross, to a blooming sized plant! I think it was well worth the wait. The flower is about 9.5 cm wide and 27 cm long. The individual petals are about 20 to 21 cm long.

















Here is a picture from 10 days ago when it first had opened up. Interestingly is first opened up with straight petals, and after about a week they started to twist:






Robert


----------



## Dido (Oct 19, 2012)

Great one like it


----------



## Paphiolive (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautifull, I like it.


----------



## nikv (Oct 19, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## karategirl73 (Oct 19, 2012)

Love It!!!


----------



## John Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

This, to me looks very (VERY) different, as to what I'd be expecting. Quite to the extend that I can't really see any dianthum in these flowers. Did you guys expect such a result Rob?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 19, 2012)

much better ,i think, than Sander's Parish


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2012)

I think the pouch really improved with the dianthum addition. Love it!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

I like the color. To me it says "serenity".


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2012)

That is a really pretty flower. I like the subtlety and the stance.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2012)

Very attractive cross.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2012)

My shock comes when I saw 4 flowers! I really think most clones will have 2. Is this true Robert?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2012)

I like this one a lot (more than the sand. species), because *in my opinion *dianthum has brought quite some improvements: nice (dianth. like) stami, broader shoulders, very decent design on the dorsal, and loosing the 'hairiness' of sand.! Jean


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2012)

I love it and the twisty petals are fantastic as well as the
subtle colors.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 20, 2012)

John Boy said:


> This, to me looks very (VERY) different, as to what I'd be expecting. Quite to the extend that I can't really see any dianthum in these flowers. Did you guys expect such a result Rob?



It is almost exactly what I was thinking the flowers were going to look like! I DO see a lot of dianthum influence (are you sure you are not thinking of Paph. dayanum???). I think actually dianthum is more dominant in this cross than sanderianum. The color, and the shape of the flowers are very much influenced by Paph. dianthum. Even the staminodal shield looks very influenced by Paph. dianthum. The only major characteristic contributed by Paph. sanderianum is the petal length.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 20, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> My shock comes when I saw 4 flowers! I really think most clones will have 2. Is this true Robert?



This is the first one that I have seen in flower, but just based on the number of flowers per spike of each parent, I would say 4 to maybe 5 flowers will be normal for this cross.


----------



## emydura (Oct 20, 2012)

That is really nice. Better than I would have expected. Great petal length and as you say the dianthum has dominated the rest of the flower.

Do you have a few more to flower?



ehanes7612 said:


> much better ,i think, than Sander's Parish



You obviously haven't seen a nice clone as I think Sanders Parish is a great hybrid. As nice as this dianthum cross is I would still go with the parishii alternative.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice hybrid... Would love to get my hands on it..  I agree, you cannot compare this hybrid to Sander's Parish... Both are lovely in their own way..


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 21, 2012)

Great.


----------



## fbrem (Oct 21, 2012)

very nice primary, that's a keeper for sure


----------



## Hera (Oct 21, 2012)

That turned out very well. Love it.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 21, 2012)

Omg!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 21, 2012)

Elegant. I love the understated colors.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 22, 2012)

The color really does have a lovely quiet dignity to it! Great result - could definitely see it happening, but wouldn't have held my breath for that long in case it had turned out any number of other, less attractive ways that I could imagine too


----------

